# Salt Overdose



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

What are the signs of salt overdose?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Death, burns on body and eyes if you didn't dissolve it completely.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

and before death, without visual burns......?

I dont think I OD-ed but I did just add some and my dude is breathing really heavily and seems really "absent" instead of social like he usually is.... Water perams are perfect.

Just did a 30% change but he's still actin weird.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

how much did you add and what size tank?


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

its a 30 gal. I just kind of eye-balled, i'd say about 3-4 tablespoons, But what concerns me is i didnt even think about the fact that I added about that much- maybe more- last week and hadnt done a water change in between. So maybe it has accumulated


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

jimyycon said:


> its a 30 gal. I just kind of eye-balled, i'd say about 3-4 tablespoons, But what concerns me is i didnt even think about the fact that *I added about that much- maybe more- last week* and hadnt done a water change in between. So maybe it has accumulated


Could of been that, why are you adding salt anyways? From what I understand if your fish are healthy why add salt? I add about 2 tablespoons of salt to my 170g after my piranhas nip at each others tails to help with the healing and that's it.

Salt doesn't evaporate so only water changes will take it out.

I thought it was about 1table spoon per 10gallons (I might be wrong),

So if it's a 30gal and you added about 3-4tablespoons last week, that's enough to treat 40ish gallons,

30% of 30gallons is 9gallons.... (basically 1tablespoon of salt worth)

so now with that 9gallons of water out there's 21gallons of water left in the tank with 2-3tablespoons of salt... you add 9gallons then another 3-4tablespoons..... Get where I'm going here?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

If you do a salt treatment, when you change 10 gal of water you should add 1 or 2 tablespoon of salt depends on the treatment.

Some salt treatment ask to put 1 tablespoon pers 5 gal of water, you are a little over that, juste do a 10% to 15% water change right now and you will be around 1 tablespoon per 5 gal of water. So your P will be safe. After if you want to be at 1 tablespoon pers 10 gal of water, you need to chage 50% of your water without addind salt. So do 2 water change of 25%, in 2 day and in 4 day.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^ I agree... just perform a water change of 20 percent or so and don't add more salt. The salt should EASE gil functions - not make him breathe harder.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

All clear.

I did some water changes and he's good now. 
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To be honest I dont think it was the salt. Unless you've been adding every week for who knows how long. The 2 weeks worth of salt is less than 1 tsp per gallon which is 1/3 of what someone would treat for something like ich over a 3 day period and leave for a 2 week period. My assumption is a pH change from missing that wc last week especially if you feed often.


----------

